# My Mouse Family( need color help)



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

here are my mice!

Bucks----

variegated agouti longhaired










silver tan










satin siamese










black tan longhaired










Does----

argente longhaired (maybe?)










has ruby eyes, is NOT white, more like a champagne maybe??










chocolate










badly pointed siamese splash maybe??










variegated blue










variegated champagne longhaired










broken lilac longhaired??










these are my babies!! no pics included of my no tail pew, im pretty sure its just an old injury

please help me with my colors if im wrong.

sorry such bad pics i took with my phone :?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i think you're right, I don't know about variatied but the champange and aregente I agree with, love that silver


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think the one(s) marked varigated are, probably pied. Argente is right. The satin is pretty! I don't much know the difference between siamese and himi, what color points do they have?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

To really help with color we need photos in natural light or a flash. THey are off colorwise now. But I can say the last one is not lilac since it has dark eyes. So dove maybe?


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

il get more pics when I have them outside today! thanks for the help! the color points on my buck are chocolate, on the does its like a cream/blueish, but my satin boy is my cuddler=]


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

ok here are some better pics so color help is needed now please 

bucks---





































does---


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful mice!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure which mouse was being discussed in regards to Lilac but...lilac is chocolate and blue together right? That would be a black eyed mouse. Possibly a poor/lighter blue maybe if not lilac. I know different clubs have different names for standardized colors but to me dove is a pink eyed dilution of black and then the one I get that mixed up with is the pink eyed dilution of blue which is silver, the silver would have a bluish undercoat.

Just throwing that all out there so the OP can match them up to which ever fits.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In order, the mice you posted appear to me to be:
black fox, pied agouti or choc longhair, satin himi, pew or silver, longhair siam or himi, longhair pied argente, longhair pew or maybe pied of some variety, longhair argente, longhair pew or himi, chocolate, longhair pied blue.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

so himis have pink eyes?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup. Because himis are ch/c, their eyes are lighter than Siamese, ch/ch.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

awsome thanks!  now I just need to get my hands on some splashed babies so I can work on getting my first tris :mrgreen:


----------

